# GTA Online ohne neuen Rockstar Launcher spielen möglich?



## Ray2015 (10. Oktober 2019)

*GTA Online ohne neuen Rockstar Launcher spielen möglich?*

Hallo,

seit neustem gibt es ja den Rockstar Launcher. Den habe ich mir auch installiert. Seitdem stürzt mir das Spiel aber alle 30 Minuten ab. Ich vermut, dass es an dem Launcher liegt. Kann ich diesen einfach deinstallieren und trotzdem noch GTA Online spielen?


----------



## Zybba (10. Oktober 2019)

Kommt vermutlich darauf an, über welchen Dienst du das Spiel gekauft hast.
Wenn du es direkt über Rockstar gekauft hat wird es sicher nicht gehen.


----------



## Ray2015 (10. Oktober 2019)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wenn du es direkt über Rockstar gekauft hat wird es sicher nicht gehen.



Okay, dann werde ich wohl Pech haben.


----------



## ZockerCompanion (10. Oktober 2019)

Ray2015 schrieb:


> Okay, dann werde ich wohl Pech haben.



Hast du schon versucht dich über den Rockstar Social Club (https://de.socialclub.rockstargames.com/) anzumelden und dort das Spiel runterzuladen und zu installieren?  (Oben rechts nach dem Anmelden auf dein Profilbild klicken und dann auf Spiele Downloads) 

P.S.: Sry, das klappt wohl auch nicht mehr, zumindest wird mir auch dort der Rockstar Games Launcher angeboten. Dann wird es wohl nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Chronik (12. Oktober 2019)

Hast du es schon mal mit Steam probiert?
Btw: ich weiß nicht ob du dir da auch GTA bei Steam extra kaufen muss oder ob einfach Steam femdes Spiel hinzufügen reicht???


----------

